# East Tex Pics



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

My boys will be done growing in about a month, they're looking good so far. I might have to take one of them this season. -Roach


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice going Roach. All that work is sure paying off for ya.:cheers:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Sweet!:smile:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

A couple of fine looking boys right there!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking good Roach !!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hey Roach*

How about a Texas Roach " Video of the Week"? You must be Workin Yee arse OFF or something. Where you ben?? My huntin grounds are a LONG way from yours, but I do miss your Videos. What's UP??:brew:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Great looking bucks man........


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

texas8point said:


> Great looking bucks man........


Ditto!:cheers:


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

great looking deer!

I just got on a lease in trinity county off 94. This will be first time hunting in east texas. Do you recommend any late summer plantings? Where is your lease at?


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> How about a Texas Roach " Video of the Week"? You must be Workin Yee arse OFF or something. Where you ben?? My huntin grounds are a LONG way from yours, but I do miss your Videos. What's UP??:brew:


Work, work, work, work!!! I haven't been to my place in 2 months, I've been paying my buddy to keep my feeders full and bring me back my camera cards. I've got a ton of hog activity right now and hopefully soon I'll get up there and make a kill video for you guys. -Roach


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice lookin bucks TxRoach!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

TXRoach~You are probably really stressed about the 13" rule.....all of your bucks look like they might be real close to making 13". HAHAHAHA Just Kidding! 

You have some fine looking bucks and your hard work is definitely paying off, you are going to have a good season to look forward to.


----------



## Gladiator1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

................................speechless .... wow ... look at that mass....


----------



## YouthintheWild (Jun 16, 2010)

High fence or free range?


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Roach...I would say this might be your year. Be sure to post the kill video


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Trashy Bucks are cool.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I was up at our place out east monday...ITS GREEN! Didnt see any bucks to speak of but spent most of the day checking things out and running the ranger around. Pigs are still there tearing **** But getting hard to put cross hairs on.

Roach..what kind of camera are you running?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice deer there Roach .... time to reap the benefits of the patience and feed


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Texas Roach do you have any updated Pics I enjoy seeing your great looking East Texas bucks.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Excellent deer, you got a great bowkill and now you have some great bucks to throw some lead at. I think your going to have a great year congrats.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great deer!!!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Any new pic's ????


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Well here are some recent pics from my beach. The deer are doing fine, though I'm sure they are tired of eating dust. I let the air out of a management 8pt the 2nd week of bow season, other than him the rest of my boys will get a pass from me until next year. The food plots are hardly doing anything from the lack of rain. Maybe I'll catch an outsider rolling through here in the next few weeks of the rut. If I get a trophy that's great if not I'm more than happy with my first bow buck. Haven't hunted in two weeks, I got tired of riding around in a dust storm. I'll be back in the woods next weekend for sure, hopefully it has rained by then. -Roach


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I miss East TX.... sold out for west about 5 years ago


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Roach......as always your bucks look great and have some nice head ornaments.....I love the buck that is laying down in your last pic....maybe he just got tired from eating all those good groceries you're feeding? haha....It seems like your deer are very "comfortable" in your area and not very spooked looking....kinda different for East TX or maybe its just me, maybe it's because alot of your deer have grown up in that same area because they have no reason to leave OR they just frequent it so often?? How far out in the woods are you or should I say how far are you from noise and traffic, and how far away is the closest other hunter? 
Also, I don't remember seeing pics of your bow buck? Post up!
Good luck this year, hope a big boy shows up that you're not expecting!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking deer! I'm hoping to do some East Tx. hunting this season and those pics are making me salivate! Hope you have a great season!

Ashley


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome pics. what part of east texas is that?


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*deer*

are you feeding protein...what kind...trying to get it started on my new lease


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

TR,

Whatever you do keep us up on whats happn' with your Deer, I enjoy your pics and situation you have there, totally awesome place. Keep up the good work here. Don't worry about the rain it is on the way this week. It should set up very nice for the opener and plenty saturated,from what I am seeing. We need it on the coast here for our ducks, but we have plenty of birds right now. Very Nice opener for us.

I will sneak in the woods at a family LEASE SOON (east Texas).

Brad


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pets...


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting Texas Roach


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Roach,

Do you have a video going around on the email circuit with 5 bucks getting chased off by some pigs, then making double kills on them? I just got something and it looks like a TX Roach Production.... haha


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I got the same email saying it was in Alabama.

I know I saw it here as a Tx Roach Production.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Josh5 said:


> I got the same email saying it was in Alabama.
> 
> I know I saw it here as a Tx Roach Production.


Josh from Oklahoma??? As in Lil Gary's buddy Josh from Okla?


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

driftfish20 said:


> Sweet!:smile:


 x2


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Roach,
> 
> Do you have a video going around on the email circuit with 5 bucks getting chased off by some pigs, then making double kills on them? I just got something and it looks like a TX Roach Production.... haha


Yes, that's a Roach production, I posted it here about a month ago. I emailed it to my buddies as well and it has spread like wild fire! I get people calling me out of the blue all the time saying they got it from so and so who got it from so and so........ It has definitely got around, probably one of my best productions. LOL -Roach


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

So, basically you are calling your video a whore.....




haha... its good stuff.


----------

